# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Detrazione Telefoni Fissi E Portatili

## roby

Segnalo all'attenzione degli utenti del forum che con la Finanziaria 2007 è stato stabilito che *i costi per telefoni fissi e per telefonini portatili* sono fiscalmente deducibili nella misura dell'80%. 
Invariata la detraibilità dell'I.V.A.: 50% mobile e 100% fisso.

----------


## vincenzo0

La norma prevede che: le disposizioni introdotte dai commi 401 e 402 si applicano a decorrere dal periodo d’imposta successivo a quello in corso al 31 dicembre 2006; per il medesimo periodo d’imposta, nella determinazione dell’acconto dovuto ai fini delle imposte sul reddito e dell’imposta regionale sulle attivit&#224; produttive, si assume quale imposta del periodo precedente quella che si sarebbe determinata tenendo conto delle disposizioni dei predetti commi 401 e 402.

----------


## vincenzo0

Viceversa, occorre una preventiva approvazione da parte della CEE riguardo la novit&#224; IVA, in particolare per il metodo del reverse charge (inversione contabile) che &#233; stato esteso anche per l'acquisto di cellulari (oltre che acquisto di computers,  cessioni di materiali e prodotti lapidei, direttamente provenienti da cave e miniere).
La novit&#224;, infatti, deriva da quanto contenuto nei commi 44 e 45 dell'art. 1 della Legge finanziaria 2007.
In sostanza chi acquista cellullari (ma anche computer) dovr&#224; emettere l'autofattura ai sensi dell'art. 17 del DPR 633/1972.  
Vincenzo D'And&#242;

----------


## vincenzo0

AI FINI DELLE IMPOSTE SUI REDDITI (TUIR) 
Costi cellulari deducibili al 80% (Art. 1, comma 401 a 403, della Legge finanziaria 2007)  
Dal 2007, per le imprese e i professionisti le quote dammortamento, i canoni di locazione anche finanziaria o di noleggio e le spese di impiego e manutenzione relativi ad apparecchiature terminali per servizi di comunicazione elettronica ad uso pubblico, sono deducibili nella misura dell80%. 
Tale percentuale viene elevata al 100% per gli oneri relativi ad impianti di telefonia dei veicoli utilizzati per il trasporto di merci da parte di imprese di autotrasporto limitatamente ad un solo impianto per ciascun veicolo.   
AI FINI IVA 
L'attuale situazione (detrazione 50% di IVA, ecc.) rimane invariata, ma, appena la CEE avrà dato l'autorizzazione l'acquirente, con partita IVA, che acquisterà un cellulare (o un computer) dovrà emettere l'autofattura, mentre il venditore emetterà il documento senza IVA.
Lo prevede il comma 44 e 45 dell'art. 1 della suddetta legge finanziaria 2007 che di seguito riporto:
44.	    30. Allarticolo 17 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633, e successive modificazioni, sono apportate le seguenti modificazioni:
        a) il sesto comma è sostituito dal seguente:
«Le disposizioni di cui al quinto comma si applicano anche:
            a) alle prestazioni di servizi, compresa la prestazione di manodopera, rese nel settore edile da soggetti subappaltatori nei confronti delle imprese che svolgono lattività di costruzione o ristrutturazione di immobili ovvero nei confronti dellappaltatore principale o di un altro subappaltatore;
            b) alle cessioni di apparecchiature terminali per il servizio pubblico radiomobile terrestre di comunicazioni soggette alla tassa sulle concessioni governative di cui allarticolo 21 della tariffa annessa al decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 641, come sostituita, da ultimo, dal decreto del Ministro delle finanze 28 dicembre 1995, pubblicato nella Gazzetta Ufficiale n. 303 del 30 dicembre 1995, nonché dei loro componenti ed accessori;
            c) alle cessioni di personal computer e dei loro componenti ed accessori;
            d) alle cessioni di materiali e prodotti lapidei, direttamente provenienti da cave e miniere»;
        b) è aggiunto, in fine, il seguente comma:
    «Le disposizioni di cui al quinto comma si applicano alle ulteriori operazioni individuate dal Ministro delleconomia e delle finanze, con propri decreti, in base alla direttiva 2006/69/CE del Consiglio, del 24 luglio 2006, ovvero individuate con decreto emanato ai sensi dellarticolo 17, comma 3, della legge 23 agosto 1988, n. 400, nelle ipotesi in cui necessita la preventiva autorizzazione comunitaria prevista dalla direttiva 77/388/CEE del Consiglio, del 17 maggio 1977».
45.	31. Le disposizioni di cui alle lettere b), c) e d) del sesto comma dellarticolo 17 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633, come modificato dal comma 44 del presente articolo, si applicano alle cessioni effettuate successivamente alla data di autorizzazione della misura ai sensi dellarticolo 27 della direttiva 77/388/CEE del Consiglio, del 17 maggio 1977.

----------


## paoing

Buonasera a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, complimenti a tutti! Le nuove disposizioni, che hanno se ho ben capito eliminato i riferimenti alla tassa di concessione governativa, consentono dunque di dedurre senza pi&#249; discussioni le ricariche dei cellulari?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Come hai correttamente letto, la deduzione del costo per le ricariche del cellulare sono dedicibili per l' 80% del loro valore. 
E' anche vero, comunque, che occorre pur sempre restare nei limiti del principio dell'inerenza, che regge a monte tutte le norme in tema di determinazione del reddito per chi ha la partita iva. In altre parole, il fatto che adesso le ricariche siano deducibili chiaramente, anche se in misura ridotta, non significa che posso ricaricare tre, quattro, cinque telefonini diversi ..... 
Mi scuso anticipatamente se la notazione dovesse sembrare banale, ma l'esperienza mi ha dimostrato - proprio in questo campo - che non si dice mai abbastanza ! 
buon lavoro     

> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuovo del forum, complimenti a tutti! Le nuove disposizioni, che hanno se ho ben capito eliminato i riferimenti alla tassa di concessione governativa, consentono dunque di dedurre senza più discussioni le ricariche dei cellulari?

----------


## paoing

grazie, ne ricarico uno solo...  :Smile:

----------


## maulan

Ciao,
in relazione alla deducibilità costi ricariche cellulari.
Si parlava del principio dell'inerenza, posso come società (srl) acquistare le ricariche dei cellulari ad alcuni miei collaboratori a progetto, per uso lavoro, (es. 20 euro di ricarica al mese ciascuno) e dedurre i loro costi? 
Se posso farlo, come traccia devo farmi fare una fattura, me la può fare il negoziante? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

La deduzione dovrebbe essere tacita, ma ho il serio dubbio che queste ricariche configurino fringe benefits per i collaboratori ....
La fattura la fa il negoziante.
ciao   

> Ciao,
> in relazione alla deducibilit&#224; costi ricariche cellulari.
> Si parlava del principio dell'inerenza, posso come societ&#224; (srl) acquistare le ricariche dei cellulari ad alcuni miei collaboratori a progetto, per uso lavoro, (es. 20 euro di ricarica al mese ciascuno) e dedurre i loro costi? 
> Se posso farlo, come traccia devo farmi fare una fattura, me la pu&#242; fare il negoziante? 
> Grazie

----------


## Livio Sanseverino

Salve a tutti.
Segnalo che se trattasi di ricarica telefonica fatta online dal rivenditore autorizzato (e non di acquisto di carta prepagata) esiste una procedura di fatturazione direttamente dall'operatore telefonico, tramite la compilazione di un apposito modulo, e ciò in quanto il rivenditore non acquista le ricariche per poi venderle, ma fa solo da intermediario (a differenza di quanto accade per le carte prepagate).

----------


## Lizzy

:Confused:  in merito alla questione costo telefono fisso promiscuo, se in precedenza imputavo il costo 50% deducibile e 50% indeducibile ed iva di conseguenza....secondo voi ora  è corretto imputare 40% deducibile e 60% indeducibile ed iva di conseguenza?
grazie e ciao a tutti.

----------


## Speedy

> in merito alla questione costo telefono fisso promiscuo, se in precedenza imputavo il costo 50% deducibile e 50% indeducibile ed iva di conseguenza....secondo voi ora  è corretto imputare 40% deducibile e 60% indeducibile ed iva di conseguenza?
> grazie e ciao a tutti.

  Mi sembra corretto. Infatti fino al 2006 la deducibilità 100% si riduceva al 50% per l'uso promiscuo, dal 2007 la deducibilità passa all'80% di cui 40% deducibile e 40% indeducibile per uso promiscuo.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

salve a tutti e buona giornata.
Mi sono posta una domanda magari sciocca, ma controllando ora le registrazioni contabili e le impostazioni date per le stesse mi è venuto un dubbio:
parliamo di registrazioni autovetture e relative e telefoni, la cui iva non è totalmente deducibile, ma varia da caso a caso e a seconda delle varie attivita' svolte da chi deduce detti costi: la rimanente parte dell'iva non deducibile direttamente va mandata (com'era antefinanziaria ) a costo oppure va semplicemente persa? :Confused:   
Grazie mille in anticipo :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> salve a tutti e buona giornata.
> Mi sono posta una domanda magari sciocca, ma controllando ora le registrazioni contabili e le impostazioni date per le stesse mi è venuto un dubbio:
> parliamo di registrazioni autovetture e relative e telefoni, la cui iva non è totalmente deducibile, ma varia da caso a caso e a seconda delle varie attivita' svolte da chi deduce detti costi: la rimanente parte dell'iva non deducibile direttamente va mandata (com'era antefinanziaria ) a costo oppure va semplicemente persa? 
> Grazie mille in anticipo

  L'iva indetraibile collegata al costo indeducibile va persa.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

Lo pensavo ma non ne ero del tutto certa:
Grazie mille !! :Smile:

----------

